# 1UP USA roof rack - fixing rattle/vibration?



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

New 1UP silver roof rack mounted on a new Forester with the Subaru aero crossbars. Extremely happy with the mounting and locking mechanism so far, with one exception: it rattles when the rack is empty and the arms are closed. Like, _rattles._ It sounds to me like the "elbows" are moving slightly from side to side and banging against the body of the rack. Anyways, it rattles constantly whenever I hit a bump or drive on a road that isn't smoothly paved, and it even vibrates when there's a stiff breeze blowing a certain way, which I discovered this past weekend. 

I called 1UP and their suggestion was: don't flatten the rack down all the way...leave the arms up at least one notch. Now I didn't say anything to them, but that came across as pretty annoying. Part of the reason why I bought their roof rack is because it folded down nice and sleek-like; I don't want to have it extended any higher. And hey, "don't use it like it's made to be used" is not exactly something you want to say about a product, at least in my personal view.

Anyone else have this problem? Has anyone figured out an easy fix, like patches in a certain spot? Or do people just live with it and/or not fold the arms down all the way?


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Try to put a little sponge when you lower it all the way - I think it'll do the trick.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I don't keep spare sponge around....maybe I'll see about buying some clear sticky bike protection on key spots? It's annoying considering it wasn't a cheap rack, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Try this one - I'm pretty sure every household has one:
https://www.google.com/search?q=spo...h%3D11125*11304*50059*%26lang%3Den-US;300;300


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Hah....well......I'm not going around with a Scotchbrite folded up in my $250 roof rack, let's put it that way.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe some strategically placed adhesive backed velco pieces - the softer "hook" side?

It has some thickness to it and is sort of compliant, so it might do the trick?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I tried a little of the material that Lizard Skin chainstay protectors are made out of, and it wore through. Needs a firm and thick padding. This is on a hitch rack but same thing. The part that goes over the top of the tire, the end of the arms, bangs when folded down.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

They use to come with a rubber piece on each adjustable arm that would provide the cushion when the arm was lowered into the parked position. Do they no longer provide those pieces?

Maybe improvise and build up a cushion by wrapping with handlebar or duct tape?


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Or you could call the company and ask their opinion....

Customer service should be contacted.

Thats alot of $$$ for this kind of issue.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Eastcoastroots said:


> I called 1UP and their suggestion was: don't flatten the rack down all the way...leave the arms up at least one notch. Now I didn't say anything to them, but that came across as pretty annoying. Part of the reason why I bought their roof rack is because it folded down nice and sleek-like; I don't want to have it extended any higher. And hey, "don't use it like it's made to be used" is not exactly something you want to say about a product, at least in my personal view.





Rock said:


> Or you could call the company and ask their opinion....
> 
> Customer service should be contacted.
> 
> Thats alot of $$$ for this kind of issue.


See first post! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm interested to hear they used to come with rubber cushions. That would seem to make total sense given that other people apparently have the same problem, but nothing like that came with mine. I'm will take off the rack this weekend and re-tighten all bolts to see if that makes a difference, but I'm pretty disappointed by the rattling. I had some friends in the car this weekend and one of them asked about the noise... 

In all other ways it's an excellent product. It is a little bit annoying to have to lift the bike over the arm braces, but after looking at the mechanism I can see why it would be difficult to put the arms on the other side but have the latch accessible on the outside. It's actually only annoying because the Forester is fairly tall and I'm only 5-10 and have to get right up on tip-toes; but I knew that was going to be the challenge when I opted for a roof instead of hitch rack. If it was on a car it would be no problem whatsoever. Most modern bikes are 30 pounds or less anyway...if you were lugging a 45-pound alloy DH bike up there it would be a pretty good shoulder workout.


----------



## AMessy (Jun 30, 2004)

I had the buzzing with mine on the first day after I installed it. I took small pieces of an old inner tube and wrapped them tightly around the uprights where they were making contact. I then followed up with a right wrap of electrical table over the rubber to keep it in place. No problems since.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, that looks like the same spot I was thinking it would be - on the arm more or less in line with where the elbow is attached. My rack is silver though, so electrical tape would look a little too budget. Hopefully I can find some sort of super-sticky clear pads. I was hoping those clear chainstay protectors might work, but someone above commented that they wore through pretty quickly.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

AMessy said:


> View attachment 912948
> View attachment 912949
> I had the buzzing with mine on the first day after I installed it. I took small pieces of an old inner tube and wrapped them tightly around the uprights where they were making contact. I then followed up with a right wrap of electrical table over the rubber to keep it in place. No problems since.


Seems legit.

Maybe you could send that picture to 1UP as a suggestion for an engineering fix........


----------



## AMessy (Jun 30, 2004)

That's a good idea, they could offer it as standard with silver electrical tape, or with black electrical tape for $30 more. 

Lol, I'm still not sure I would pay the extra for the black anno if I were buy another one.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha well the entire car is white with black accents (skirt, rails, etc.) - so a black rack would definitely look better than the silver one. But you're right, I couldn't justify an extra $50 to myself - and the wife gave me a passive-aggressive blank stare when I tried to convince her to convince me that it was worth it. Silver it was.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Go to your local home supply store and buy some clear vinyl tubing of an appropriate diameter to be a tight fit over the bar. It would function the same as what AMessy did, but it's clear.


----------



## AleRider (Jun 1, 2007)

Had the same problem with mine. Don't close the arms all the way, leave them slightly above the tray. Worked for me; rattle is gone.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I found the best solution IMO: little rubber/vinyl bumpers, $1.99 at my local hardware store. I shaved a mm or so off with a knife and stuck them on with a dab of super glue (they also have normal adhesive backing); it's been six weeks now in dirty east coast weather ranging from 86F sunshine, tons of rain, and a couple mid-40F nights - the bumpers haven't moved once and not a single rattle.

I told 1UP and they liked it, but seemed to think it wouldn't work for certain climates. That could be right (I can't speak for hot hot weather), but this has worked perfectly for me so far.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like you could cut a black grip and slide it over the bar.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

Any problems with the arms loosening while in use?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

spirit4earth said:


> Any problems with the arms loosening while in use?


No. Not in 10,000 miles.

j.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

spirit4earth said:


> Any problems with the arms loosening while in use?


How so? Did the bolts loosen? Or did the latching mechanism let go? Seems pretty unlikely to happen.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

Have any of you weighed your roof rack?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't have the roof rack, but have the hitch rack, and get some pretty intense rattling over bumps. I added one fat tire adapter kit, which seams to be the tray that does most of the noise making. I added felt pads where the arms contact the spacers instead of on the side of the arms as other users are showing above.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

spirit4earth said:


> Have any of you weighed your roof rack?


Hah - is this the ultimate weight weinie question? "I'm down to 27.3 lbs, including pedals and roof rack..."

(No  .....out of mild curiosity, why is the weight important?)



jonshonda said:


> I don't have the roof rack, but have the hitch rack, and get some pretty intense rattling over bumps. I added one fat tire adapter kit, which seams to be the tray that does most of the noise making. I added felt pads where the arms contact the spacers instead of on the side of the arms as other users are showing above.
> 
> View attachment 926054


Cool - my arms don't actually fold flat and touch that spacer - there's a gap about a millimeter or two high from "flat" contact. I didn't see any vertical wiggle room in the arms but they definitely can shake from side to side, so I figured they were rattling sideways against the latch mechanism. Maybe yours folds flatter - or your felt pads are high enough to contact the arm and stop it from rattling from side to side.

Either way, it's clear the rattling/vibration issue is very easily fixed at almost no cost. Just over two months since I put the vinyl bumpers on, and no rattling and they have not shown any sign of coming loose. :thumbsup:


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Hah - is this the ultimate weight weinie question? "I'm down to 27.3 lbs, including pedals and roof rack..."
> 
> (No  .....out of mild curiosity, why is the weight important?)
> 
> ...


I wish I could get that low! ). I use roof racks, and most of them, like Inno, High Roller, etc weigh around 14-15 lbs. 1up says their roof rack is 14 lbs, but I always like to hear from a real-world user. Rocky Mounts told me that their new Brass Knuckles weights 18.5 lbs---- too much for me! Why does this matter? I want whichever wheels-on roof rack that will hit my gas mileage the least. I look at aerodynamics, too.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

There's the issue of extra weight on your cross bars - but do you really think a difference of 4 pounds would actually affect the mileage of your ~3000-lb vehicle? That's like saying putting a backpack in your vehicle will drop the gas mileage. 

Aerodynamics is the only appreciable factor IMO. The 1Up definitely has a small and compact form factor. I haven't compared mileage to other systems - but I'm guessing it's the bike itself that makes the biggest difference.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree that aerodynamics is the biggest factor. I do think, though, that there would be, over time, a mileage hit when using a 15 lb wheels-on vs a 5 lb fork mount. Again, aerodynamics would play a part in that, but I can't say that weight wouldn't be a factor as well. Between the 15 lb Inno and the 18.5 lb Rocky, I guess that wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Fixed (Feb 7, 2011)

Same rattle. Cured it with this self fusing silicone tape wrapped around the arm. Works great.

Nashua Tape 1 in. x 3.33 yd. Stretch & Seal Self-Fusing Silicone Tape - Clear-1210364 - The Home Depot

The 1UP is an engineering marvel. Looks like it is made for NASA, and rock solid.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

These vinyl stickies are working great (Day 1). I could see them coming off over time, but they are cheap and easy.



Eastcoastroots said:


> Well I found the best solution IMO: little rubber/vinyl bumpers, $1.99 at my local hardware store. I shaved a mm or so off with a knife and stuck them on with a dab of super glue (they also have normal adhesive backing); it's been six weeks now in dirty east coast weather ranging from 86F sunshine, tons of rain, and a couple mid-40F nights - the bumpers haven't moved once and not a single rattle.
> 
> I told 1UP and they liked it, but seemed to think it wouldn't work for certain climates. That could be right (I can't speak for hot hot weather), but this has worked perfectly for me so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

And... those stickers fell off already. I've been using the racks every other day. Next solution will be new rubber bumper stickers with tape over the top of them.


----------



## dirtyridr (May 14, 2016)

*1UpUSA Rattle Solution*

For those with the rattle problem I've got a really nice solution. Use 5/8 heater hose from your local auto parts store to slip over the 3/4" diameter standoff for the ratchet bar. This works like a charm, will last a long time and looks clean. Rattles are gone.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

dirtyridr said:


> For those with the rattle problem I've got a really nice solution. Use 5/8 heater hose from your local auto parts store to slip over the 3/4" diameter standoff for the ratchet bar. This works like a charm, will last a long time and looks clean. Rattles are gone.


Thanks for the tip. Worked great for me. I did try raising them up a bit, like cust.support advised another poster. That worked until i hit a pothole and it brought one of the 6 arms down and it started rattling. So visited the car parts store and for a few bucks bought some 5/8th" hose.

It doesn't close fully around the pictured stand-off, so to make sure it didn't come off in the 'wind' when I'm doing only the speed limit, I covered mine in some black tape.

Pictured how it goes around and is taped:









And the resulting gap between arms and tray to keep the rattling at bay.









If they used to offer something and now they don't, the old solution was likely coming off/failing and causing lots of calls to support for replacment widgets. The idea of a bumper around this stand off can be provided by them and wouldn't come off like the other pictured ones.


----------



## bmiliu (Mar 16, 2010)

Is the roof quiet once this is in place? I like hte ideal of this rack but if it makes a racket it would drive me bonkers.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

My question to all of you is why spend the money on the 1Up rack when you could have purchased a RockyMount, Yakima or Thule to do the same thing? I am not criticizing your decision but rather trying to understand why not by a product that was designed/developed to not only carry your bike safely but also protect you car verses purchasing a rack you have to add foam, tape and rubber to in order to make it quiet. 

Is it the just to support the little guy?


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Pool noodle clamped with the lowered arms 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Rackguy said:


> My question to all of you is why spend the money on the 1Up rack when you could have purchased a RockyMount, Yakima or Thule to do the same thing? I am not criticizing your decision but rather trying to understand why not by a product that was designed/developed to not only carry your bike safely but also protect you car verses purchasing a rack you have to add foam, tape and rubber to in order to make it quiet.
> 
> Is it the just to support the little guy?


Yes had the Thule and it screwed up the forks on a few bikes before I switched. The funny part is the 1up was cheaper then the Thule and I purchased the Thule at shop cost. Yes this is on bike box on the back of a 4x4 van and it has worked great. I just need to watch the pedals and frame.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Rackguy said:


> My question to all of you is why spend the money on the 1Up rack when you could have purchased a RockyMount, Yakima or Thule to do the same thing? I am not criticizing your decision but rather trying to understand why not by a product that was designed/developed to not only carry your bike safely but also protect you car verses purchasing a rack you have to add foam, tape and rubber to in order to make it quiet.
> 
> Is it the just to support the little guy?


I used to have Thule Sidearm rooftop carriers and compared to those, the 1up roof carriers are top notch. Yes, they rattle a bit. I haven't actually done anything to mine to quiet them, but it's one of those things that I have thought about on and off over the couple years I've owned them. Right now, mine aren't even mounted to either of my cars so it's doubly out of notice.

But no, these are so easy to use and they hold so well, that I'd not consider any other rooftop carrier. And when folded up, the profile is pretty darn close to that of a fork mounted carrier so the impact to fuel economy is nothing like the Thule Sidearm. Holy crap does that one hit fuel economy sitting on the roof empty.


----------

